# T12-L1 herniated disc dx code???



## AndieL (Apr 14, 2008)

I've always been of the opinion that we should use both 722.11 for thoracic and 722.10 for lumbar. Was wondering if there are any other opinons or hard facts on this.
Thanks!


----------

